# Gartenteichneuling macht sich Sorgen



## stonecold_mario (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

bevor ich loslege, euch bezüglich meiner Teichsorgen zu befragen stelle ich mich erst mal kurz vor. Mein Name ist Mario, ich bin 29 Jahre und wohne in Oyten bei Bremen. Seit Mitte des vergangenen Jahres bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Gartenteichs, welchen ich bereits fertig angelegt von seinem Vorbesitzer übernommen habe. In diesem Teich welcher ca. 3 mal 4 Meter (evtl. sogar noch größer) und an der tiefsten Stelle geschätzt 150cm ist, Leben einige große Karpfen, eine __ Goldorfe sowie einige Goldfische und andere Bewohner, die sich vielleicht noch nicht vorgestellt haben. Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick über meinen Teich.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leider habe ich nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Gartenteichen und die Befürchtung, dass ich evtl. was falsch mache und damit meinem kleinen Teich ruiniere. Gerade gestern ist mir ein Karpfen verstorben und ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht sogar an Teich liegt.

Fange ich mal an. 

*1)* Seit einiger Zeit schwimmt etwas eigenartiges auf meinem Teich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht Pollen der umliegenden Bäume sind oder Algen. Ist es vielleicht normal für diese Jahreszeit? Ich entferne es regelmäßig mit einem Kescher aber schnell ich die Oberfläche des Teiches wieder voll mit dem Zeug. Hier mal ein Bild. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*2)* Auf dem ersten Bild ist der größte Teil des Teiches inkl. der Bepflanzung zu erkennen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich zu wenige oder zu viele Pflanzen im Teich habe. Hier ein weiteres Bild. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wie muss ich diese pflegen? Nach dem letzten Winter, also vor kurzem, habe ich versucht die alten und kaputten Pflanzen aus dem Teich zu fischen. Leider sind alle Pflanzen so dermaßen ineinander verschlungen, dass ich fast nicht aus den Teich bekommen habe. Der Bereich den ich meine sieht jetzt etwa so aus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was soll ich tun?

*3)* Der Vorbesitzer sagt, er hätte nicht viel am Teich gemacht also auch den Grund nicht gereinigt (Stichwort Teichsauger). Sollte man das tun? Ich habe das Problem, das zusätzlich zu den Pflanzen auf dem Foto jede Menge __ Hornblatt im Teich breit macht, so dass ich diesen regelmäßig versuche mit dem Kescher oder einer Fingerharke raus zu fischen. Ist der dolle Bewuchs ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen? Beim entfernen des Hornblatts fällt mir auf, dass dabei der Teich kurzzeitig sehr zugemullt wird und man erst mal nichts mehr erkennen kann. Weiterhin riecht es kurzzeitig nach "Gülle" 

*4)* Ich habe in meinem Teich nur eine kleine Pumpe, die das Wasser in einen Bachlauf pumpt welcher wiederum im Teich endet. Meiner Meinung nach ist die dadurch entstehende Zirkulation aber eher dürftig. Weiterhin lasse ich im Sommer pro Woche 1 bis 2 mal Grundwasser mittels einer Gartenpumpe in den Teich laufen. Ich muss das tun denn der Wasserspiegel nimmt doch immer relativ stark ab. Ist das normal? Muss ich zusätzlich Sauerstoff in den Teich bringen? Wenn ja wie? 

*5)* Ich weiß nicht genau wie dick die verwendete Teichfolie ist, aber kann ich ggf. Barfuß in den Teich steigen? Oder würde ich etwas kaputt machen? Ich habe viele Stellen an denen ich den Teich und Teichbefestigung ansonsten nicht vernünftig pflegen kann. Z.B. Graß welches in den Teich hängt und ich nicht schneiden kann. 

So viele Fragen und Probleme. Ich hoffe mir kann wer helfen. 
Ach ja und noch was. Die Fische bleiben über Winter im Teich, weshalb ein Pflanzenbewuchs sehr wichtig ist damit nicht alles einfriert und die Tiere genug Sauerstoff bekommen (Aussage Vorbesitzer). D.h. Ich will auch nicht den Fehler machen und nachher zu viele Pflanzen entfernen.

Und nochwas. Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein gutes Buch. Empfehlen?

Danke für jede Antwort und Gruß,
Mario


----------



## deichhase (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Gartenteichneuling macht sich Sorgen*

Hallo Mario, herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Du machst dir zu Recht Gedanken, und das ist auch gut so. Erst denken und dann handeln

Ich beginne mal mit deinem letzten Satz, ein Buch kann ich dir empfehlen, den Katalog von Naturagart, und die www.naturagart.de Seite incl. Forum.
Ich bin von Naturagart überzeugt und habe auch meinen teich so gebaut.In der Galerie gibt es Bilder von meinem Teich zu sehen.
zu 1) ich denke es sind Algen und viel Blütenstaub und Pollen
zu 2) du hast viele Pflanzen im Teich, aber das ist nicht dein größtes Problem.
zu 3)__ Hornblatt produziert Sauerstoff. Aber dein üppiges Pflanzenwachstum zeigt auch einen Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich an. Daran solltest du auf Dauer etwas ändern. Fütterst du die Fischis?
zu4) Ein Abnehmen des Wasserspiegels ist normal. Die Pflanzen verbrauchen Wasser und ein Teil verdunstet mit Sonne und Wind. Durch den Bachlauf wird auch viel Wasser verdunstet. Im Sommer eventuell nicht über Mittag anlassen, sondern eher in den kühleren Stunden.
Für den Sauerstoff sind die Pflanzen zuständig.

Du solltest eine Entschlammung des Teiches in Angriff nehmen, aber bitte gut geplant. Wenn du jetzt den Teichboden aufwühlst, werden dir die Tiere sterben, da Faulgase frei werden( Güllegeruch) dazu sollte das Wasser abgepumt werden, möglichst viele Tiere geborgen werden und für die Reinigungszeit evtl. in Kinderplanschbecken o.ä. unterbringen. Dann geht die Sauerei los... 
Für die Zukunft besser den Teich während des Laubfalls abdecken.

Hilfreich wäre zu wissen, wie der Teich aufgebaut ist, Vlies+Folie+Vlies ?
Sonst bitte Vorsicht mit Schere und Spaten , es kann leicht Löcher geben!!
Überlege, welche Fische hinterher in den Teich sollen, Goldorfen sind Schwarmfische ( min. 6 Stück), aber oft zu sehen, da sie __ Oberflächenfische sind. Die Goldfische sind Bodenwühler und trüben eher das Wasser...(werden auch Teichschweine genannt)

Du siehst, es erfordert einige Planung, aber du bekommst hier im Forum bestimmt Hilfe.
Überlege, wann der beste Zeitpunkt zur Entschlammung ist, eher im zeitigen Frühjahr, bevor Laich und Wachstum einsetzt, aber dann ist das Wasser noch sooo kalt., oder Herbst, aber dann hat der Teich nicht mehr viel Zeit, sich zu regenerieren...

Ich denke, du wirst noch viel lesen aber auch bestimmt ganz viel Spaß mit deinem Teich haben.:smoki

Viel Erfolg
Levke


----------

